# Oakley Flak Jacket vs. Radar Path



## RyanDe680 (Jul 25, 2010)

Here is the Flak Jacket: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002EL30EQ/ref=pe_91240_18844270_pe_epc_t1

Here is the Radar Path: http://www.amazon.com/Oakley-Radar-...earchContext=B000OVOI7Q,B002LRZBCW,B0015F61GQ

From the looks, it seems as if the Radar's have more coverage (lens size). Both are polarized.....

For those that have either, what are your pros and cons? I'm trying to understand what justifies the $100 difference?


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

Have you tried both on? Fit is important.

Both should have hydrophobic lenses which is a must have for cycling.

I like Flak Jackets (XLJ), they fit my face better. Radars touch my forehead so they are a no-go for me.


----------



## RyanDe680 (Jul 25, 2010)

NUTT said:


> Have you tried both on? Fit is important.
> 
> Both should have hydrophobic lenses which is a must have for cycling.
> 
> I like Flak Jackets (XLJ), they fit my face better. Radars touch my forehead so they are a no-go for me.


Yes, and the fit is great. Oakleys just work for me, as they have in the past.

I have the Radar's at home now. They both do have hydrophobic lenses. 

I just wasn't sure as to why the Radars are $100 more.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

You might also consider the M-Frame with a Hybrid S lens. I like the open center on the M-Frame. Not like you look through the corner of your eye at such angles frequently though I just like a clear center. Lens options are also abundant for that frame like the Radar.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I've got two pairs of the Radars, and I love them for riding (three different lenses). I prefer the coverage of a single lens to the flak jackets two. Only prob with Radars is they don't make a good "street" sunglass.. just a tad to sporty, so when I'm in town, i just rock my Oakley XX's.


----------



## G**G (Dec 30, 2005)

Salice 006 are the best looking glasses out there.


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

I don't have either, but half jackets fit me best. I am guessing the extra cost comes from the one large lens


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Plus Oakley is US made. 

I took a drive out there for a warranty and purchase. Nice place. The people I talked with were helpful and enthusiastic. They will begin operating 3 shifts round the clock. Unlike some companies, they seem to going 100%. :thumbsup:


----------



## Doba (Aug 4, 2010)

I've got a pair of Flak Jacket XLJ. Great for everyday wear, but not my first choice of cycling glasses. They fog up more than my M Frames.


----------



## Luster (Feb 9, 2011)

Doba said:


> I've got a pair of Flak Jacket XLJ. Great for everyday wear, but not my first choice of cycling glasses. They fog up more than my M Frames.


I have the Flak Jacket XLJ also. I would agree that they fog in the corners, but they do fit extremely well and cover my eyes completely so no road debris, bugs, sand etc. can get in.

I tried on the Radar Path, but they were just too "goggle-like" for my taste. Much larger on my face than the Flak Jacket XLJ. 

You can get "vented" lenses for the Flak Jacket. There are two tiny vents in the upper corners to prevent fogging.

Personally, I like the Tifosi Tyrant Sunglasses. $59 from my Local bike shop. And they come with 3 sets of vented lenses in different shades and tints.


----------

